
CS 189: Introduction to Machine Learning - gnulinux
https://www.eecs189.org/
======
maxtollenaar
Took this class with Prof. Sahai last semester when they redesigned the
syllabus. I would recommend to anyone who wants to understand ML with some
math rigor. The class notes: [http://snasiriany.me/files/ml-
book.pdf](http://snasiriany.me/files/ml-book.pdf) is excellent. The hw
problems are pretty fun too

------
po1nter
The SSL certificate used here does not match the domain name as it is Github's
wildcard certificate.

~~~
deaps
You're right.

I looked into this a little further. The data is encrypted with Github's
private key (thus decrypted with their public cert). I then wondered how he
got a copy of Github's private key...but as it turns out, the IP does belong
to Github.

In either event, definitely misconfigured, but I added an exception as it all
seems legit in the end. It looks like he's just hosting his site (with his own
DNS) on github's server and didn't get an ssl cert yet.

~~~
incomplete
disclaimer: i work for berkeley EECS, but have no association w/these faculty
or class.

TL;DR: they probably wanted to save some money by not paying our instructional
group to do the hosting, and instead are (most likely) paying github for
hosting. because they're doing this themselves, it means that things like
real, working SSL certs are their responsibility, and most likely were "too
hard" or would take "too long" to set up properly.

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
zeusk
Github is free for open source

~~~
incomplete
point.

------
watersb
Wow, I took a CS189 course, was Wilensky’s “Artificial Intelligence”.

I have never quite followed the numbering of Berkeley courses. Whereas MIT’s
numbers evoke a regular taxonomy, like Library of Congress numbering. Any
ontology is eventually broken, I suppose.

~~~
gnulinux
In Berkeley EECS is one department and classes are numbered as levels of
abstraction (that was the original idea, it kinda works but somewhat
derailed). 100 to roughly 140s are EE courses; 150 is CPU design, machine
design, embedded systems etc; 160s is systems (security, operating systems,
compilers, networking, software engineering); 170s is theory (algorithms,
theory of computation, stochastic algorithms, computational biology); 180s is
... I guess misc high-level stuff (graphics, databases, artificial
intelligence, natural language processing, machine learning). So from 100 to
189 goes from lowest level (semiconductor physics) to highest level.

190s are reserved for university-wide courses like research, experimental
courses, deCal (classes offered by undergrad students) etc...

------
rosstex
I took this course last year with Professor Shewchuk. It was excellent.

------
steindavidb
this works fine over http instead of https. is there a way to fix the link?

